# Historic Freemason Photos



## Blake Bowden (Jul 13, 2012)

Picture of the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand lodge of the State of New York Laying the 1st Cornerstone for the Abyssinian Baptist Church located on 138th Street, New York, NY (Harlem) in 1920.


Share yours...


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 13, 2012)

Check out the goat :thumbup:


----------



## Bill Hosler (Jul 13, 2012)

Love the goat :29:


----------



## cambridgemason (Jul 13, 2012)

click on to enlarge.  The reception and entertainment committee for the 24th Triennial Conclave held in Washington DC on October 1889


----------



## cambridgemason (Jul 13, 2012)

The Master, SW and JW and SD of Amicable Lodge of Cambridgeport, Massachusetts.  1846.


----------



## cambridgemason (Jul 13, 2012)

Ceremonial of Aleppo Shrine, Boston, Massachusetts. 1935. With either the Provist Guard or Arab guard, Chanters, and Brass Band with perhaps the Illus Potentate in the Throne Seat in the middle of the stage.


----------



## cambridgemason (Jul 13, 2012)

The officers and members of St. John's Lodge #1 of Halifax Canada, around 1880's  This is a photograph and oil painting. The officers and members were photographed and then the Lodge room painted.  The photos were then apply to the painting.


----------



## promason (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for those great and precious pictures and lifes,strong and moving


----------



## Hndrx (Aug 2, 2012)

cambridgemason said:


> The officers and members of St. John's Lodge #1 of Halifax Canada, around 1880's  This is a photograph and oil painting. The officers and members were photographed and then the Lodge room painted.  The photos were then apply to the painting.


 
That is a very cool technique.


----------



## promason (Aug 8, 2012)

Great!!!!!


----------



## Bwell027 (Jun 7, 2013)

Great photos!!!!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CharlieB813 (Jun 7, 2013)

That very first picture is from the Lodge im petitioning to! Cool . Its Hillsborough Lodge #25 in Tampa , Florida . Erected and chartered in 1850 . The lodge has moved down the street from its first location and is alot bigger now and is very beautiful

http://www.hillsborough25.org/history_lodge.htm

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bwell027 (Jun 7, 2013)

CharlieB813 said:


> That very first picture is from the Lodge im petitioning to! Cool . Its Hillsborough Lodge #25 in Tampa , Florida . Erected and chartered in 1850 . The lodge has moved down the street from its first location and is alot bigger now and is very beautiful
> 
> http://www.hillsborough25.org/history_lodge.htm
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



I just checked out your future lodges site. Very nice!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## mrfvet (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello american brothers....I am brasilian, of GOB- Grand orient of Brazil!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## FlBrother324 (Aug 28, 2013)

CharlieB813 said:


> That very first picture is from the Lodge im petitioning to! Cool . Its Hillsborough Lodge #25 in Tampa , Florida . Erected and chartered in 1850 . The lodge has moved down the street from its first location and is alot bigger now and is very beautiful
> 
> http://www.hillsborough25.org/history_lodge.htm
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



When will you be voted on? Do you know yet? One of our Sr. Members is also a member there for many years. It is.a very nice Lodge. 



May you be blessed with a glorious day!

Yours, in His service.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Brother JC (Aug 29, 2013)

Interesting picture, Blake. The taped-on caption says it is Fort Huachuca, but an article by our own Squire Bentley says it was taken in the Phillipines...


----------



## CharlieB813 (Aug 30, 2013)

FlBrother324 , unfortunatly my petition was voted unfavorable needless to say I was DEVASTATED! And that happen in July . The secretary told me I could re petition again after 6 months and that will be in mid January . Since then iv been trying to make vast improvments to myself and life in general hoping it would make me a more attractive candidate . Iv found a higher paying job in construction now and am currently apprenticing , iv moved into a much nicer place , iv gotten engadged since then ect ect . And iv found much happiness in all the hard work iv done but the only thing missing in life , is Hillsborough #25


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 31, 2013)

CharlieB813 said:


> FlBrother324 , unfortunatly my petition was voted unfavorable needless to say I was DEVASTATED! And that happen in July . The secretary told me I could re petition again after 6 months and that will be in mid January . Since then iv been trying to make vast improvments to myself and life in general hoping it would make me a more attractive candidate . Iv found a higher paying job in construction now and am currently apprenticing , iv moved into a much nicer place , iv gotten engadged since then ect ect . And iv found much happiness in all the hard work iv done but the only thing missing in life , is Hillsborough #25



It sounds like you're on the right path. Don't be discouraged, build yourself up. It's not about making more money or social status, but being a better man - trying to do what's right. Freemasonry is unique in that all Men are equal. When I was an E.A. I was told that past candidates were often black balled/rejected numerous times as a test. In matter of fact, our previous Mayor was black balled three times before he received a favorable vote! He went on to be a District Deputy Grand Master and now holds an A Certificate which means, at least in my Jurisdiction, the guy knows pretty much everything by memory.

Let me ask you this, what reward would there be if No. 25 allowed everyone who petitioned to be a member? When the time comes that you're worthy, it will be a life changing experience.


----------



## CharlieB813 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thats a very good point . If everyone who petitioned got accepted it wouldnt be very special at all . I know my hard work and patience will pay off in the long run and I will be left with the fruits of my labor


----------



## FlBrother324 (Sep 1, 2013)

FlBrother324 said:


> When will you be voted on? Do you know yet? One of our Sr. Members is also a member there for many years. It is.a very nice Lodge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear about your vote.  Like Br. Bowden said it's not over. You now have an opportunity to show the Brothers that adversity is something you are mature enough to handle. Without appearing "pushy", I would give it a little time, then with the permission of the Worshipful Master, request the opportunity to spend some time getting to know the Brothers. Go to Lodge before their meetings or training nights and offer to help them with chores or general housekeeping activities, it  will give you the opportunity to show the Brothers you're willing to do what it takes,  to gain their confidence.  You might ask the Brothers that signed your petition if they can assist you, or give some guidance in proving yourself worthy to the Brethren.
Don't let this discourage you, You appear to be fairly young, and full of zeal for the Craft, with perseverance and some time all things can be achieved. Stay the course, show those in doubt you are willing to do whatever it takes to prove yourself worthy. 

Remember that actions speak louder than words.

PM me, and I will give you my contact info. If I can be of assistance to you, I'm only about an hour north of Tampa. I'll be glad to talk with you about whatever you want. 





May you be blessed with a glorious day!

Yours, in His service.


----------



## brother josh (Dec 5, 2013)

Washington's lodge

Reproduction of Alexandria lodge


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------

